# Alien Covenant: Riesen-Spoiler zum Ursprung der Monster



## Darkmoon76 (13. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien Covenant: Riesen-Spoiler zum Ursprung der Monster* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien Covenant: Riesen-Spoiler zum Ursprung der Monster*


----------



## Chroom (13. März 2017)

Ich würde es spannender finden in einen Pre/Sequel Film mehr über die Konstrukteure zu erfahren. Prometheus hatte schon gute Ansätze. Aber vlt. kommt da ja noch was.


----------



## McDrake (13. März 2017)

Chroom schrieb:


> Ich würde es spannender finden in einen Pre/Sequel Film mehr über die Konstrukteure zu erfahren. Prometheus hatte schon gute Ansätze. Aber vlt. kommt da ja noch was.




Das war grade der Part, der mich bei Prometheus sehr fasziniert hat.
Die ganze Splatter-Geschichte ist doch, zumindest in meinen Augen, bei der Serie recht abgelutscht.
Ok, wenn man darin ein Sci-Fi-Horror-Film sieht, dann ok.
Aber mich interessiert der Hintergrund eigentlich inzwischen mehr. Zumal einige Szenen doch sehr stark an Alien erinnern.
Ja, das mag man als Huldigung ansehen.
Ich finds dann teilweise eher unispiriert und langweilig

// Hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, da ich mir den Spass dann doch nicht vergeigen will


----------



## Phone (14. März 2017)

Aus all dem was man kennt sind die Aliens immer dem Wirt entsprechend geworden oder nicht.
Im 3, Teil wurde das Ding aus ein Tier geboren und sah auch anders aus.
Auch macht es irgend wie kein Sinn das ein Android das Wesen verstehen möchte und sich selbst etwas züchtet obwohl er kein Plan davon hat was es ist.
Dann widerum stellt sich die Frage was er denn nun verstanden hat nachdem das Alien so ist wie wir es kennen???
Und gemerkt hat er ja wohl auch das egal in welchem Stadium das Wesen ist, es immer alles töten möchte...
Ich glaub ich lass die Reihen links liegen, das riecht alles nach "mir fällt nix neues ein" und nach einigen löchern die nicht richtig erklärt werden können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2017)

Also der Spoiler ist ja mal ein Witz...



Spoiler



Im Grunde genommen wird der Alien-Ursprung aus "Prometheus" schlicht wiederholt, nur dass es David diesmal wohl endlich gelingt wo ihm Elizabeth Shaw noch rein grätschen konnte.



Tja... Damit hat Scott seine Reihe in meinen Augen endgültig kaputterklärt. Da hätte ich doch lieber das angedachte Aliens-Sequel von Neill Blomkamp hoffnungsvoll erwartet.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also der Spoiler ist ja mal ein Witz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wer genau die Aliens erschaffen hat, weiß/wusste man ja aber nicht, insofern ist es schon ein Spoiler. Dass David allerdings der Erschaffer ist kann nicht sein oder? In Prometheus sieht man doch in der Höhle eine Art Hieroglyph in Form eines Aliens, d.h. die Engineers wussten bereits, dass diese Lebensform existiert und erschaffbar ist.



Stimme dir in Bezug auf Blomkamp zu. Ein Alien-Film der innerhalb der alten Reihe anknüpft, Ripley beinhaltet, und Teil 3 und 4 ignoriert - alles in seinem Style - das wäre mit Sicherheit sehenswert gewesen


----------



## cooper79 (14. März 2017)

was ist das für eine scene bei 1:57???


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. März 2017)

cooper79 schrieb:


> was ist das für eine scene bei 1:57???





Spoiler



Möglicherweise David, der über den Friedhof seiner fehlgeschlagenen Experimente geht?


----------



## Chroom (14. März 2017)

Immer diese pösen Androiden in den Alien Filmen. Sehr originell !!


----------



## Shredhead (14. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das Wandrelief in Prometheus zeigt einen "Deacon", keinen Xenomorph. Bei 1:57 sieht man Leichenberge von Engineers. 
Dieser Planet soll "Paradise" sein, die Heimatwelt der Engineers. Wenn David Xenomorphs züchtet, hat er Zugriff auf etliche Engineer-Raumschiffe, die er mit Eiern beladen und auf verschiedene Planeten schicken kann, die Weyland-Yutani zur Kolonisierung vorgesehen hat. Den toten Engineer hat er einfach im Astrogationssitz gelassen. So hätte man die Verbindung zu den Eiern und der Engineer-Leiche im Schiff auf LV-426 in Alien. 
Ist gar nicht so schwer, die Geschichten zu verbinden.


----------

